# Echolotbatterie aufladen



## Baddy89 (7. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
habe mir anfang des Jahres ein Eagle Cuda 168 Portable gönnen "dürfen" 

Nun war es bei uns aber so, dass es mit Angeln verboten war, sprich wenn man mit dem Boot drauf war durfte man Angeln, aber das Echolot durfte nicht mit an Board sein und umgekehrt.

Dies ändert sich jedoch 2007  Nun darf ich endlich WÄHREND des Angelns mein Echolot benutzen (War vorher praktisch nur zum besseren "Ausloten" da.

Ok, nun mein Problem. Ich habe das Portable, welches in einem solchen Koffer ist. Im Koffer ist eine Batterie mit + und - Klemme.

Diese Batterie gibt aber wohl bald den Geist auf. Nun zu meinem Problem...wie lädt man solche Echolotbatterien auf?? Mit Ladegeräten ähnlich der für Autobatterien, gibt es da spezielle, kann man den Akku überladen und und und ...

Hoffe, ich habe mein Problem halbwegs verständlich beschrieben.

Danke euch schonmal.

Gruß der Baddy


----------



## Stefan6 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolotbatterie aufladen*

Schauste mal da
http://www.fischparade.de/product_info.php/info/p2894_LADEGER--T-F--R-STROMVERSORGUNG.html #h


http://www.fischparade.de/index.php/cat/c833_Zubeh--r-Echolote.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolotbatterie aufladen*

Was für ein Akku ist bei dem Echolot denn dabei? Wenn es sich um einen Bleigel-Akku handelt kannst Du ihn natürlich auch mit einem Ladegerät fürs Auto laden.
Ich habe mir zu meinem Bleigel-Akku ein extra Ladegerät (Automatiklader AL-1600 22,95€ + Vers.) gekauft. Das bekommst Du bei "Pollin".

Bevor ich aber mit dem Laden beginnen würde würde ich den Akku erstmal vollständig entladen.


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolotbatterie aufladen*

Hmmm, und das soll für den Akku passen?? Kann es auf den Bildern nicht erkennen, aber hat das 2 Klemmen für die Batterie ???

Und da steht Ladezeit für HiPowerAkku...habe ich so einen?? Nicht, dass das inkompatible ist und mir dann alles verreckt


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolotbatterie aufladen*

Hmm, ja ,was is das für eine Batterie ^^ Also sie ist viereckig, schwarz, 12 Volt, +,- Klemmen...das sind die Infos ^^

Ich kenn mich mit Batterien nicht aus. Ich kann sagen es ist kein Lithium Ionen Akku


----------



## Stefan6 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolotbatterie aufladen*

Was steht denn auf Deinem Akku drauf?? Auch  12V/7,2AH  ??
Das Ladegerät wird genau die gleichen Anschlüsse haben wie das Echolot.


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolotbatterie aufladen*

Ok, sorry für den dritten Post. Habe zu meinem Cuda diese Beschreibung gefunden:

PORTABEL SONDERMODELL - KOMPLETTSYSTEM 

Mit Transport-/Akkukoffer und HiPowerakku 12V/7,2AH 
- Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch 
- Angler Oase -Vollservice 


Unser meistverkauftes Echolot. 

Das CUDA 168 liefert mit 168 vertikalen Bildpunkten fantastische “Einblicke in die Unterwasserwelt”. Dieses Echolot hat in kurzer Zeit die Herzen vieler Angler erobert. 

Fazit: Unglaublich günstiges Echolot für Gelegenheitsangler. 

Plus: Einfache Bedienung! 

Extraplus: Zu jedem Gerät erhalten Sie unsere Broschüre “ECHOLOT 1x1” mit wertvollen Informationen, Tips und Tricks rund ums Thema Echolot. 


· Tiefe bis 180 Meter 
· Spitzensendeleistung 800 Watt 
· Geberwinkel 20° + 60° 
· Standardgeber 
· Frequenz 200 kHz 
· Auflösung 168 X 132 B.P. 
· Bildschirm diagonale 102 mm 
· Bildschirmbeleuchtung 
· Zoom 2 + 4 fach 
· Fischsymbol 4 Größen 
· Fischsichel 
· Graulinie 
· 4 Grautöne 
· Simulationsprogramm 
· Memoryfunktion 
· Temperatursensor serienmäßig 
· Tiefenanzeige in Meter 
· Bedienungsanleitung Deutsch 
· CE – Prüfzeichen 
· Garantie 24 Monate 
· Angler Oase 

Ergänzende Informationen: 

FESTMONTAGE Komplettsysteme Wird bei eigenen Booten eingesetzt. Der Geber wird am Heck des Bootes fest verschraubt. Das Echolot befindet sich auf einem Bildschirmhalter, der ebenfalls fest mit dem Boot verschraubt wird. Der Bildschirm lässt sich mit wenigen Handgriffen vom Halter lösen und mitnehmen. Sie erhalten bei uns ausschließlich KOMPLETTSYSTEME. Das bedeutet für Sie: Keine „versteckte“ Kosten. 

Lieferumfang: Bildschirm, Bildschirmhalter, Stromkabel, Sicherung, Geber mit Halterung, Geberkabel, Montagematerial. 


*Es müsste also so ein HiPowerAkku sein. Den muss ich dann mit dem Ladegerät aus dem Link oben laden können...aber sagt mal....der Preis ist ja nicht so knusprig, nachdem ich nun Thermoanzug bestellt habe...gibts da nichts was billigeres ?? ^^*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolotbatterie aufladen*

Es wird sich sicher um einen Bleigel-Akku handeln. Denn kannst Du mit dem AL-1600 ganz einfach aufladen. Das Ladegerät hat zwei Klemmen die einfach angeklemmt werden. Außerdem kannst Du für andere Akkus auc hnoch die Volt-Zahl einstellen.

Hier mal die techn. Daten:

Für Bleiakkus und Blei-Gel-Akkus, geeignet für 6 V-, 8 V- und 12 V-Bleiakkus, mit Kurzschluss-, Verpolungs- und Überladeschutz.

- Ladestrom max. 1600 mA
- konstante Ladeschlussspannung
- verhindert Überladen
- keine Ladung bei verpolt angeschlossenem Akku
- Anzeige-LEDs für "Laden" und "verpolt"


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolotbatterie aufladen*

Kannst du mir bitte den Link zu Pollin geben???


Und vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Stefan6 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolotbatterie aufladen*

Na dann paßt das Ladegerät ja.
Bekommste wohl da billiger  http://www.pollin.de/shop/shop.php
oder da  http://www.akkushop.de/index.php?cPath=26_13660


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolotbatterie aufladen*

Ok, danke euch. Ehm, für ne Nase wie mich:

Was heißt verpolt und wie entlade ich das komplett??? Wohl nicht das Gerät laufen lassen, bis die Batterie leer ist oder ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolotbatterie aufladen*

Verpolt heist. +Klemme Ladegerät auf -Klemme vom Akku und umgekehrt.:m 

Entaden, entweder Gerät im Simulationsmodus laufen lassen bis der Akku lehr ist oder z.B. eine Glühlampe an den Akku hängen bis er lehr ist.


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolotbatterie aufladen*

Ok, und welches Gerät beim Akkushop.de kann ich nehmen?? Das für 17,90 € erfüllt alle Anforderungen oder??

Das mit 24V bringt mir selbst ja nicht viel.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolotbatterie aufladen*

Ja genau. Das Gerät für 17.95€ kannst Du zum Laden nehmen.

Mir wäre aber dieser poplige Steckverbinder zwischen dem Kabel und den Klemmen zu windig.


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Echolotbatterie aufladen*

Ok, danke euch allen 

Habt mir echt weitergeholfen.


----------

